# Pie Recipes...



## Guest (Aug 29, 1999)

Guess y'all know by now that Lesia is my daughter-in-law. Well this recipe is her grandmother's (we all call her Mam-Ma).Mam-Ma's Pecan Pie...2 eggsPinch of Salt1/2 cup Sugar1 cup Karo2 tablespoons Flour1/4 cup Butter (I use oleo)1 cup Pecans (chopped)1 teaspoon Vanilla1 unbaked Pie ShellMix all and pour into pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees for about 40 minutes.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE [This message has been edited by BETTIE (edited 08-29-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1999)

This is June's (my sister) recipe:Lemon Pie....Mix:1 can Condensed Milk1/2 cup Lemon Juice3 Egg YolksPour mixture onto Graham Cracker Crust.Make meringue to put on top. Brown in oven.Put in fridge until cold. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

I have not made this recipe, but I have eaten the pie, and it was delicious. It is from my step-father's sister, Julia).Buttermilk Pie:Cream 1/2 cup butter with 2 cups sugar. Add 3 beaten eggs and 3 tablespoons flour. (She put the flour in sugar and mixed well_Add 1 cup buttermilk and 1 teaspoon vanilla with a dash of nutmeg.Pour into 2 unbaked pe shells and sprinkle with netmeg. Bake on low rack in stove for about 50 minutes at 350 degrees. (She cooked for about 30 minutes at 250 degrees, then turned oven up to 350 degrees) ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

To the top.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Wow, Bettie! What a selection to choose from! Pecan pie is my favorite.







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 1999)

Thanks for the recipes Bettie. My boyfriend loves pecan pie.














I am going to try to make it tomorrow.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Oh Bettie....what a Christmas surprise! I LOVE pies but do not know how to make them. I can't wait to try the buttermilk pie - I have to wait until we finish up the coconut creme and pecan pies my mother-in-law brought for Christmas first...(shouldn't be a problem







)Can I ask a dumb question...those cans of pie filling in the grocery stores...do you just dump the contents in a pie crust and bake it or is there more to do? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 1999)

K9Mom,That's all I do--I figure if they say it is pie filling, then it ought to be ready to use--course, I always read on the can, and on the pie crust package what they recommend......Love,Bettie ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

